# Animal rights group sues to limit trapping in Minnesota



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Animal rights group sues to limit trapping in Minnesota

Associated Press
Published Thursday, September 21, 2006

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=140456

DULUTH, Minn. (AP) - An animal rights group is suing to force changes in Minnesota's trapping rules, saying the state's trappers catch and often kill endangered species.

The Sacramento, Calif.-based Animal Protection Institute said it's trying to force Minnesota to abide by the federal Endangered Species Act. It says traps set for predators are also killing endangered animals.

The lawsuit was filed Wednesday in federal court in Duluth.

Camilla Fox, director of wildlife programs for API, said her group notified the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources in April that it intended to sue.

"Our letter detailed our concerns regarding the illegal take of threatened and endangered species such as Canada lynx, bald eagles, gray wolves," Fox said. "And our letter asked them to make the necessary changes to protect these species."

The DNR never replied, she said.

Fox says her group has obtained public records showing that at least 24 bald eagles have been trapped in Minnesota since 1990, and that at least half died.

"Between 2002 and 2005, at least 13 Canada lynx have been incidentally trapped in snares and traps set for other species," Fox added. "And generally these types of traps are set for fox, coyote, bobcat, fisher, martin."

The lawsuit doesn't specify how Minnesota should change its trapping rules, but API says changes could include less lethal kinds of traps, or banning trapping where endangered species might get caught.

"They need to look at their trapping regulations, and look at what changes need to be made to ensure that lynx, bald eagles, gray wolves, are not trapped and harmed or killed in these devices," Fox said.

Mike DonCarlos, wildlife biologist with the DNR, said he hadn't seen the lawsuit and couldn't comment on it.

But Gary Meis, president of the Minnesota Trappers Association, expressed skepticism. He said he's never seen an endangered species in a trap.

"I know of no cases myself," Meis said. "I hear rumors. But I have never seen it or witnessed it myself."

Meis said he wonders how serious a problem it can be if it's that rare, and that trapping is not the way most endangered animals die.

"I could bet my bank account against theirs, that there's more endangered animals that are hit by cars, trains, etc., than are caught by traps," Meis said.

And Meis questioned whether the Animal Protection Institute's motive was just to protect endangered animals.

"It's my personal opinion that they'd just like to put an end to trapping," he said. "Their opinion is that they have a legal opening under the Endangered Species Act to go about doing that. And we disagree wholeheartedly."

This makes two lawsuits in the courts that seek to limit trapping in Minnesota.

Earlier this year, Help Our Wolves Live, or HOWL, and the Humane Society of the United States sued the DNR over the threat to Canada lynx from trapping in Minnesota.

--Ryan


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

thats bull sh1t so daumb mother fuc{ers dont know half the stuff they say


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

here we go again, got to love this sort of crap

worst part is we got all these hunters and non of them are going to bother looking after our rights. just going to sit around and talk and b!tch about it untill these groups suck us dry.

these groups know they cant stop hunting and traping all at one time, so they go after a bunch of little battels that most people wont bother getting off the couch for. after years of doing this we all get to wake up one morning to find that there is nothing left for us. gun control is the same way


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

:x i hate animal rights groups if they only new what the world would be like if we didnt hunt and trap the animals would be so overpopulated disese would kill um were if we kill them we at least use them :******: :******:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

wiskodie1 said:


> here we go again, got to love this sort of crap
> 
> worst part is we got all these hunters and non of them are going to bother looking after our rights. just going to sit around and talk and b!tch about it untill these groups suck us dry.
> 
> these groups know they cant stop hunting and traping all at one time, so they go after a bunch of little battels that most people wont bother getting off the couch for. after years of doing this we all get to wake up one morning to find that there is nothing left for us. gun control is the same way


You're absolutely right. Thats why its so important to join your local organizations, national organizations etc. Get out there, send emails. Get involved!


----------



## huntinfreak (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sick of these animal rights groups. They think they know everything. This is just anouther stunt to try to ban hunting and trapping in Minnesota. The outdoors is part of our history, and Minnesotans and the DNR have done a good job to protect that. This is why we have seasons and bag limits. We are not seaking to kill animals just for fun. Hunting and trapping is also a good managment toll to control the size of populations of animals that would otherwise die of disease and over population. Lets stick together guys, we can beat these fools.


----------

